# My first Post...



## davet4 (Jan 22, 2013)

My first post...I am currently using an EOS 1000D with a 15-85mm EFS lens
First Pict ISO100, F6.3, 1/100, second pic ISO 100, f16, 10 sec

any comments let me know...always looking to improve....


----------



## tolusina (Jan 22, 2013)

OOh, ooh, I can almost hear that second one. 
When a visual can evoke another sense, that's an effective visual, never mind what technical flaws it may have. 
Regarding tech flaws, if that photo has any, I don't care, they flat don't matter, the image just works as it is.


----------



## sanj (Jan 22, 2013)

Well done


----------



## SJ (Jan 22, 2013)

wow.. nice


----------



## bseitz234 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm really interested by the colors in the second picture- the background lightning seems to be casting a red glow, while the foreground is much more violet. Anybody have any idea why this is / the physics behind it? Definitely an awesome shot, it's too bad we don't have lightning in the northeast US at this time of year or I'd be inspired to take my camera out in a storm...


----------



## rpt (Jan 22, 2013)

The second image is decidedly electric! Try converting it to B&W. I guess it will look better. This picture is about form and not color...


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jan 22, 2013)

nice catch on that 2nd one.


----------



## davet4 (Jan 22, 2013)

bseitz234 said:


> I'm really interested by the colors in the second picture- the background lightning seems to be casting a red glow, while the foreground is much more violet. Anybody have any idea why this is / the physics behind it? Definitely an awesome shot, it's too bad we don't have lightning in the northeast US at this time of year or I'd be inspired to take my camera out in a storm...



Just to let you know, to the right of the picture there is a big advertising tv screen on the side of a building, so the colour cast is probably coming from there


----------

